# [hilfe gesucht] Möchte gfxen lernen



## MontAnA (30. November 2002)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne gfxen lernen, leider bin ich ein totaler anfänger auf diesem gebiet und brücuhte deshalb etwas hilfe, an Programmen habe ich 3dsmax 4 und photoshop v.6.0.

Würde mir jemmand helfen, sprich tipps geben, gute anfänger tutorials zeigen oder auch mich unter icq adden ?? Mein Nummer ist: 152423244

Sayonara


----------



## Gullynbg (30. November 2002)

Hm,
weißt dzu überhaupt schon,was du so machen willst?
Weil Tipps geben,kann man nur,wenn man auch weiß,was du so machst..

Aber schon eines vorneweg:

Es geht nur durch Üben Üben Üben und noch viel mehr Üben!!!

Aber wenn du während deiner Übungsphasen Fragen hast,wird dir hier sicher gerne geholfen


----------



## MontAnA (30. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Gullynbg _
> *Hm,
> weißt dzu überhaupt schon,was du so machen willst?
> Weil Tipps geben,kann man nur,wenn man auch weiß,was du so machst..
> ...



Also, an augenmerk lege ich auf webdesign, also nur Seitenlayouts, zum Beispiel machen wir in einer Arbeitsgmeinschaft grade eine neue SchulHomepage, mir schwebt da schon was vor, aber leider habe ich dazu nocht nicht die Kenntnisse.

( http://www.hegel-gymnasium.de)

Meine Icq nummer ist = 152423244


----------



## Neyman (30. November 2002)

du hast 3ds und PS 6 - kannst du mit den programmenn den wenigstens halbwegs gut umgehen?
Ich weiß nicht, wie lange du schon mit den programmen arbeitest / diese nutzt. ich würde dir auf jeden fall empfehlen, einige tutorials auszuprobieren  . des weiteren würde ich mir einige bücher zum thema kaufen. bei amazon.de gibt's auch rezensionen zu den büchern oder schau mal links unter "Literatur" (unter Inhalt). Da werden auch ein paar gute Bücher vorgestellt. Da du ja, laut profil, sehr bald geburtstag hast, würde ich dir raten, dir das ein oder andere buch schenken zu lassen ("Photoshop 6 Wow!" kostet rund 60 Euro, "Photoshop 7 Magnum" rund 30 Euro; beides gute Bücher).

für 3ds max gehst du am besten in die  3d-corner. Für Maya hätte ich dir zu den büchern von Schönherr geraten (Maya 3 Basics, Maya 4 Sketches).
So, das wär's für's erste.


----------



## Neyman (30. November 2002)

......mal wieder zu spät auf "antwort senden" geklickt...
Es ist schon mal gut, dass du weißt, wie es ungefähr aussehen soll. bevor du jetzt photoshop startest, empfehle ich dir einen stift und (mehrere blätter) papier. besonders bei logos ist es sehr hilfreich zuerst etwas auf's papier zu bringen.

befolge auch den rat von Gullynbg





> Es geht nur durch Üben Üben Üben und noch viel mehr Üben!!!


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. November 2002)

Muh! Wenn du lernen willst, dann tu es einfach. Um auf den Trichter mit den Tutorials bzw. Büchern zu kommen braucht man keinen Thread im Forum zu eröffnen. Als erstes solltest du dir mal den Ausdruck "gfxen" abgewöhnen, weil der brandmarkt dich sofort als Anfänger, oder, noch viel schlimmer, als "1337en gfxer".
Anleitungen um professioneller Grafiker/Webdesigner zu werden gibt es natürlich auch. Diese nennen sich Studium bzw. Ausbildung. Wenn dir das nicht zusagt, dann bleibt dir nur das Selbststudium, und dafür gilt im wesentlichen 'just do it'.
Stöber bei Amazon nach gut bewerteten Büchern zum Thema, schau nach Tutorials, die wahrlich nicht selten sind, und _lege einfach los_. Da gibt es keine Geheimtricks und so Kram. Der Schlüssel zum Erfolg liegt in der Übung und Erfahrung.

/Kapro


----------



## MontAnA (30. November 2002)

Okay danke für die antworten, werde mal schauen was ich hinbekomm.


----------



## Precog (2. Dezember 2002)

seh ich auch so......

ich hab vor einem jahr mit ps angefangen.

ich hab einfach das prog geöffnet, und hab mich erstmal mit den werkzeugen vertraut gemacht. dann bin ich auf grafik seiten gegangen, und hab die tutorials gemacht.
außerdem hab ich natürlich imma alle fragen und antworten bei tutorials.de gelesen, das macht einen schlauer  

cYa,
victork

PS: ich will nicht sagen, dass ich ps voll behersche, das dauert sicher noch eine ganze zeit......


----------

